# Unfinished/Unconstructed/Demolished Highways/Motorways/Freeways



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

*Dead and incomplete motorways*

Which dead and incomplete motorways do you know?
I know, there are some dead and incomplete motorways in Poland, whose construction started either before World War II as the areas belonged still to Germany or in the communist area, where a motorway from the Polish East to the Polish West boarder should be build under the name "Olympijka", whose completion was planned in 1980 for the Olympic Games in Moscow, but remained incomplete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In The Netherlands, the A4 is very notorious. Plans to make this motorway (it is even constructed partially!) date back from the early fifties, but now 50 years later, there is still no complete A4. But we having huge traffic jams on the adjacent A13 as a benefit hno:


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

theres a very weired highway north of chicago.
It has only two entrys, one at the beginning, one at the end....


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

There are several such in Czechia (Praha-Brno, Brno-Svitavy, Cheb-Liberec), started in 1938/39 and abandoned during war, construction of that from Prague to Brno continued in 50's but was canceled after few years. So we have many bridges left which are slowly decaying.

for example this one
30's








in 60's







.







.
Today







.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

pflo777 said:


> theres a very weired highway north of chicago.
> It has only two entrys, one at the beginning, one at the end....


Where is that exactly? In Illinois or Wisconsin?


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

I think its already in wisconsin....

but its south of milwaukee


----------



## UrbanBen (Apr 7, 2006)

In Seattle we have a stub for the R.H.Thomson freeway/expressway:

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=19&ll=47.641995,-122.297149&spn=0.001652,0.003369&t=k&om=1


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are a few that I know of:

In Baltimore, Interstate 70 was supposed to continue into the city limits, go to downtown, and end at I-95. This never happened; the Interstate pretty much ends at the Beltway, with a little extension heading towards the city limits. Part of the Interstate in the city was buit, though, between Greene Street and Pulaski Street. It is now part of US Route 40.










From above, you can see that the eastern terminus of I-70 where it is near the city limits was not supposed to be the terminus.










Buffalo originally planned on building an outer beltway. This naver happened. Mile Strip Road, near Hamburg, has a short stretch of Interstate-type expressway, which would've been part of that beltway. The interchange with US Route 219 is the section of Mile Strip Road that is expressway.










Interstate 990 north of Buffalo was supposed to go all the way to Lockport. It never did. It ends at Millersport Highway. The continuation of the Interstate is visible as it heads eastbound; the start of the overpass is visible.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford's proposed network in the 1960s











Hartford's highway network as of 2007 (new highways are doubtful)










I'll get in more detail later when I get to a computer with Google Earth, so I can show the details of the highways that were construction and then were cancelled. 

And there's a lot of them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That Hartford network looks a bit overdone to me. Cities of that size in Europe may be happy with 3 or 4 Expressways.


----------



## Moveax (May 18, 2006)

Basically the motorway is no good for going anywhere further south than the cbd. I can't believe they still want to do tidal flow even though they found it to be unsafe. Idiots in their own report they came to the conclusion the only way to provide the capacity was by building the second tunnel.:bash:


----------



## Starscraper (Jul 5, 2004)

The M23 was supposed to continue much further into London than it does now, however the locals were opposed to it and it was stopped. The main motorway continues for about 0.5 miles after the junction that connects with the A23.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Delaware Route 141 was supposed to be an expressway bypass around the western part of Wilmington, DE. The freeway would've connected I-95 to US Route 202, provideding a faster and less-congested route for people coming north from Maryland or Newark on I-95 and heading towards the West Chester area (and vice versa). The expressway was only built to Delaware Route 2, and then just became a 4-lane surface road. There are other sections of expressway closer to Route 202 to indicate the proposed expressway. At the Route 2 interchange, a connector & distributor road is incomplete and abandoned, showing that the expressway would've continued.

The expressway will finally be extended a little bit, and trees and businesses have been cleared out so that the expressway can be continued to Delaware Route 34.










US Route 219 was supposed to be an expressway connecting Buffalo, NY, to State Route 17 (now I-86). The expressway was only completed to Springville, NY, and it becomes a 2- or 3-lane surface road from Springville south. Ridges of dirt at the terminus of the expressway show where the expressway would've continued over State Route 36.

This expressway is also being extended after decades of delay. The new expressway portion will continue from Springville to Ashford.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A Bangkok highway project won by Hong Kong's Hopewell group went bust in the 90s. Only parts of the bridges for the highway were built when it was abandoned (I believe it was a highway and not a railway). I don't believe anything has changed today but perhaps some Thai forumers can update us on that.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> A Bangkok highway project won by Hong Kong's Hopewell group went bust in the 90s. Only parts of the bridges for the highway were built when it was abandoned (I believe it was a highway and not a railway). I don't believe anything has changed today but perhaps some Thai forumers can update us on that.


Do you mean the stretch in de the northern part of the city to the old airport? That was supposed to be an elevated railway and not a highway.


----------



## Jaxom92 (Jan 10, 2007)

The first picture is of Highway 26 just east of Gresham, Oregon. There was supposed to be a highway that passed under the little extended curve you see and connect back up with I-205. It never happened. The only evidence is the earthworks and R.O.W. on Highway 26.

The second picture is of Highway 167 in Puyallup, Washington. It was initially supposed to connect to I-5 near Tacoma. We ran out of money. Only now are we proposing to finish this highway due to increased problems with freight mobility from the Port of Tacoma.

The third and fourth pictures is of Highway 509 near Sea-Tac International Airport. The third is a larger view of where the freeway would connect. Basically, it'll connect to I-5 just south of the airport. The fourth is a close up of the current terminus of 509. This is another project being proposed for completion.


































P.S. I *love* Google Earth!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Elmo said:


> Do you mean the stretch in de the northern part of the city to the old airport? That was supposed to be an elevated railway and not a highway.


Actually, it was supposed to be a combo 
















Source


----------



## busdriver (Jan 26, 2006)

San Francisco is full of freeways which abruptly ends. This is why:










Some concept drawings of what would've been.


























What the city map might've looked like had all been built. It would've become what downtown Los Angeles is today - a sea of freeways and cars.


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

Netherlands - A4 - near Vlaadinger, Schiedam and Delft:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah that situation is nuts, actually, the only thing that's missing is the pavement itself, there already lies a dike since the 60's where that road was supposed to lie on.

As a result, there is only one motorway connecting the 3 most important cities in The Netherlands. This road is extremely overcrowded, and has traffic jams during most of the day. This A13 carries over 160.000 vehicles a day on 2x3 lanes, while 120.000 is enough to widen to 2x4, so imagine how busy that road is. (actually, in Portugal they widen a road 2x4 by 52.000!)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Once planned motorways in the western part of NL:










There were once wild plans for a superhighway from Rotterdam to the north. This road was supposed to have only a few exits near big cities and run parallel next to some other motorways. Not a single centimeter was actually build but a few marks in the landscape remain till today:

Here you can see te start, near Rotterdam, that round curve on the edge of the forest was supposed to be a cloverleaf junction between the superhighway and the second ring of Rotterdam (also never build btw)










Further north, northwest of Amsterdam, this superhighway was planned to cross the A8 which is also never built (they are still planning to, though)

on the left you can see the A9 and on the right the end of the A8, the purple line in the middle coming from the south is the cancelled superhighway A16, the crossing purple line is the still planned A8 exstension









This is what you can see today, look at the curved waterway in the middle:










Visible remains A3, Amsterdam-Rotterdam. They actually started on this one. the space for a junction with the A10 ringroad around Amsterdam was reserved, now the area is being built but you can see the outlines vaguely
http://maps.google.nl/?ie=UTF8&ll=52.336676,4.882479&spn=0.012141,0.029182&t=k&z=15&om=1

further south you can see the tracé clearly and the junction with the A9 was almost completed. The space reservation can be followed a few kilometers to the south.
http://maps.google.nl/?ie=UTF8&ll=52.302338,4.884024&spn=0.024301,0.058365&t=k&z=14&om=1

South of Amsterdam, red are excisting Motorways and purple never build ones. the purple line on the left is The A3, the one in the middle was the A9 shortcut and the purple line in the lower right corner is the A6









Visible remains A7, which was planned to go from Purmerend straight to Amsterdam instead of the current route via Zaandam. You can see that the Motorway makes a tight turn to the southwest , at that point was a junction planned and the A7 should go southwards if it was built.
http://maps.google.nl/?ie=UTF8&ll=52.506479,4.932475&spn=0.012094,0.029182&t=k&z=15&om=1

The A80 was planned to go from Haarlem to Hilversum and maybe further, only the now excisting exit Hilversum is really visible as a part of this highway, it was supposed to be the junction with the A27:









A closer look:









the A30-A1 junction near Barneveld, planned as a cloverleaf but now a simple exit, the A30, coming from the south ends here but was, and still is, planned to go north towards Almere


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Cape Town, South Africa - the highways run on the foreshore in between downtown Cape Town and the harbor. There are many urban legends about why these highways which actually got built from both the east and west and only stopped literally 100 meters from being joined never got finished. Some suggests that the engineer had missed the alignment of the west and east segment of the highway and was forced to abandon the project, the project ran out of cash while others suggest that the city realized that the highways should not have been suspended as it cuts out the city from the magnificent views of the harbor and sea. Today these highways are a hit with stunts-men who like to perform stunts for both local and international movies and adverts.

West side of the highways



















East side










Now the disused highway is used as a parking lot, LOL


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Are there any current plans to connect them?

Mike


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, that one is Cape Town looks really cool, maybe even a bit surrealistic.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!] (Apr 25, 2007)

Sławek;13988865 said:


> Poland, Krakow.
> From West we drive into Kraków A-4, pass city and... its the end of highway hno:


Its not abandoned at all. Road construction contiunes even as we speak, albeit painfully slooow:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13655202&postcount=732


----------



## busterrobertson (Aug 14, 2007)

in Atlanta, Stone Mtn. Pkwy US78 and GA166 at one point were scheduled to be connected. but was quickly shot down. I think it was going to be called I-420.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

busterrobertson said:


> in Atlanta, Stone Mtn. Pkwy US78 and GA166 at one point were scheduled to be connected. but was quickly shot down. I think it was going to be called I-420.


Actually, I believe that US 78 was to continue in to connect to I-75/85 at GA 10. There was also to be a major north-south freeway connecting GA 400 at I-85 with (IIRC) I-675 at I-285. I'm not sure how GA 166 east was to fit into that all, but the major interchange where the first two were to meet is where the Carter library is now. Large portions of their never-used RsOW are clearly visible in Google's high-res air images of Atlanta's east side.

Mike


----------



## phattonez (Sep 14, 2006)

CA 2 - Beverly Hills Freeway/Glendale Freeway in Los Angeles

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.091016,-118.256772&spn=0.008601,0.020084&t=k&z=16&om=1

CA 90 - Slauson Freeway/Richard M Nixon Freeway/Marina Expressway

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=33.982442,-118.410988&spn=0.034447,0.080338&t=k&z=14&om=1

I 710 - Long Beach Freeway

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.07575,-118.160598&spn=0.008602,0.020084&t=k&z=16&om=1

Harbor Transitway (I-110 Carpool Lanes)

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.02485,-118.273584&spn=0.004304,0.010042&t=k&z=17&om=1

CA 170 - Laurel Canyon Freeway

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=33.987362,-118.369896&spn=0.004306,0.010042&t=k&z=17&om=1
(This one is very difficult to find. There is a portion of the 170 completed in North Hollywood, but this is part of the Hollywood Freeway. The freeway would have gone south from there and gone to LAX)

What do you have in other parts of the world?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What about the 110 gap in Pasadena, and the 71 gap in Pomona?

the Netherlands:
A4 ending near Delft:









A very wide viaduct near Groningen. It was planned as a ringroad around the city.









N355 near Leeuwarden, 2x2 with emergency lanes, early plan for A7 (which now runs 30km to the south)









Old exit IJsselstein on the A2 just south of Utrecht.









In North Holland, strange shape (of an exit)









Viaduct over nothing near Roosendaal.









The most (in)famous one in the Netherlands, groundworks for the A4 between The Hague and Rotterdam started in the 1960's, however, there is still no motorway (but a lot of traffic jams).









Extra viaduct near Standdaarbuiten (North Brabant)









N348/N345 near Zutphen. This was ment to be the A48 motorway.









Unused bridge in Interchange De Hogt near Eindhoven (is being reconstructed as we speak).









Preparations for an A33, however it's still the N33:









In the now reconstructed IC Vaanplein near Rotterdam had some suspicious bridges too.









Old maps are also very interesting:
Here an planned A23 (east-west from Lelystad to Kampen)









Planned A6, not build, also old road numbering.









Old E10 planned, not build, that section near Visvliet is also nothing now.









Planned A18 to Nordhorn (not build), the A1 (east-west) is completed long ago.









Planned ring around Eindhoven, all three planned routes aren't build.









A3 Amsterdam-Rotterdam planned (not build), as well as an extended A16 Rotterdam - Haarlem (not build)









N267:


















Viaduct prepared for 2x2









another one.









and another one:


----------



## phattonez (Sep 14, 2006)

The 110 gap is not really a gap. It's a parkway and there's no way that it's going to be expanded. The 71 just needs to be completed already. That intersection where the traffic spills onto is a mess.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

There is one in Estonia also, believe it or not . I haven't got pictures of it, but you can see it from Google maps:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=h&om=1&ll=59.453801,26.025581&spn=0.041964,0.1157&z=13
As you can see, the E20 is the yellow line going through the village of Viitna. The upper arch was the bypass which even has a viaduct with 2 on and 2 off ramps.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I think we already have such thread.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Chriszwolle said:


> Viaduct over nothing near Roosendaal.


It is actually going over something, a pipeline from Rotterdam to Antwerp lies beneath the ground there.



Chriszwolle said:


> In the now reconstructed IC Vaanplein near Rotterdam had some suspicious bridges too.



The encircled part will be used in the future, i believe. the other viaducts are abandoned when the junction was reconstructed


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

I have found an old stretch of the motorway C-17 between Vic and Granollers. Now, it's a kind of resting area.



















In one of the lanes, they have built a parking.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Nice thread, I like it when you drive on a shiny motorway and of a sudden it ends very fast and turns into a very narrow road or intho a raod that goes through villages, ofcourse if that part is not too long.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

radi6404 said:


> I like it when you drive on a shiny motorway and of a sudden it ends very fast and turns into a very narrow road or intho a raod that goes through villages


I'd rather have it the other way round


----------



## phattonez (Sep 14, 2006)

The bad part about the I-710 gap in Los Angeles is that trucks must either go to I-605 about 10 miles east, or use I-5 which goes to Glendale and is frequently congested. It leaves downtown with a ton of truck traffic and creates traffic problems for I-210, I-10, I-710 directly and traffic gets worse on all other LA freeways. CA-2 never being completed really hurts the 5.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Abandoned Highway in NY.

*******Credits: http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/*******
Link: http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/Abandoned_Highway_in_NY.htm


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

And here's another great link i found about Pennsylvania Turnpike's Abandoned Sections.

http://www.pahighways.com/toll/abandonedturnpike.html

^^ Huge investment with tunnels and everything!

And a good history link:

http://www.gribblenation.com/breezewood/1981.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That new York piece is interesting, but where the hell is it? It doesn't look like it's in an urban area, and upstate New York is pretty big.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that having an expressway running through the city will not necessarily be a bad thing. However, just like you mentioned, it should be planned as to cause as little change in city landscape as possible. For instance, I really like how they have done it in Madrid. Running expressways through the tunnels is the best option and it makes it look somewhat futuristic, but it is pricey, of course. I notice that the worst option is to elevate an expressway over the city, and the best example of what I know would be Sacramento. When a motorway is neither buried nor elevated, it is still not the worst option.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

i think that its a great idea as long as its not going to cause a lot of problems. Living in Washington DC, i have to deal with the fact that I-95 does not go through the city, instead is goes around the cirty by following the Capital Beltway. There were plans to build I-95 through the city, and the road they built to do it exists now as I-395, but it ends near the Capitol (it actually almost runs underneath it). The plans would have worked as a large portion of the road would have been underground. I guess it would have been cool to have a series of freeways running through the center of the city like in LA or Houston or any other city that has it but the central business district in DC is right next to the National Mall and all the government buildings so it could never happen. Based on the amount of business DC has attracted over the years major highways would would have been a good ieda if they were feasible. I wish so much that they had just built 95 the whole way through the city, but there was too much opposition. Theres no way that they could have predicted that DC would have the third worst traffic in the country 40 years ago. If it had been built, things would be soooo much better here.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Cities have suffered from traffic congestion due to incomplete execution of their freeway plans but the problem is that when certain freeways were scrapped, the freeway plans were not modified. Instead of focusing on rail transport to accomodate traffic, cities remained autocentric and forced commuters to file into single high volume arteries.

A good example of changing transport plans in the wake of freeway revolts was in Toronto, which put a subway line in the corridor of a proposed freeway, thus allowing that corridor to still serve as a means of transporting people.

Furthermore, city planners relied too extensively on inner-city routes to transport traffic and completely ignored mass transit.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I personally think freeways don't belong in historic city centers. However, some countries, like Spain are doing a good job build aesthetic freeways through their cities without becoming massive. 10 lane freeways are usually plain ugly, especially with no green median and made of concrete, but there are almost none of them in Europe, but more of them in the United States. However, most U.S. cities don't really have an historic city center.


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

en1044 said:


> i think that its a great idea as long as its not going to cause a lot of problems. Living in Washington DC, i have to deal with the fact that I-95 does not go through the city, instead is goes around the cirty by following the Capital Beltway. There were plans to build I-95 through the city, and the road they built to do it exists now as I-395, but it ends near the Capitol (it actually almost runs underneath it). The plans would have worked as a large portion of the road would have been underground. I guess it would have been cool to have a series of freeways running through the center of the city like in LA or Houston or any other city that has it but the central business district in DC is right next to the National Mall and all the government buildings so it could never happen. Based on the amount of business DC has attracted over the years major highways would would have been a good ieda if they were feasible. I wish so much that they had just built 95 the whole way through the city, but there was too much opposition. Theres no way that they could have predicted that DC would have the third worst traffic in the country 40 years ago. If it had been built, things would be soooo much better here.


You think you have problems:lol::lol:!Sofia with a population approximately
2 million people doesn't have a multilane ringroad and there is a urban "highway" that goes only to the center and ends with a traffic light in the middle of the city with no plans for extensionhno:hno:hno:You can think what is the traffic during the rush hour :nuts:


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, considering the PC views of highways through cities, I thought I would have been burned at the stake for my opinions :lol: . Even though I tried to express ideas as liberal as possible.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

double post.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Cities are better off without most of their proposed urban motorways. However, grade-separated ring roads to keep through traffic out of city centres could prevent more harm than they do. There is definite answer to that question.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I actually like those tunnels underneath intersections they have in Brussels. It ensures a better flow without the need of widening roads to huge boulevards which are virtually unpassable.


----------



## lowey (Nov 27, 2007)

nice thread love looking at roads and abandoned infrastructure


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Let's take a look at East Saint Louis, Illinois. The city lost twothirds of it's population since the 1960's. There is a phenomenon known as "urban prairie", where lots and city blocks are abandoned, and eventually demolished, giving (nearly) empty lots across the city. There is also some abandoned infrastructure.

At this picture, the I-55/I-64/I-70 overlap runs through the upper section.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like a possible future for the american suburb


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

HiRazor said:


> Ok, let this thread be a place to post the information on abandoned highways and highway structures worldwide.
> 
> Kick off:
> 
> *Abandoned highway bridges near Borovsko, Czech republic*


looking at the beautiful surrounding area of that forrest, i take great pleasure that these road works never got completed. if they did these beautiful forests and the ecosystem that thrives in it would have been severy punished by noise and exzauts pollution. Hope it stays that way, dont want the roads to be complted projects and become operational:nuts:


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

There are two stub interchanges at the E35 Expressway (Guthrie Corridor Expressway) in Malaysia - Bukit Lagong Interchange and Elmina Interchange. Right now the Elmina interchange is only used as a U-turn to go back to Shah Alam.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

*I-84 and Hartford, Ct Area Freeway Stubs*



10ROT said:


> Hartford's proposed network in the 1960s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to actually show some of these(and yes, there are a lot).
Traveling in a generally west-east direction:

Ct 7 is a road that is in the process of being upgraded to expressway. Currently it starts in the south at a junction with I-95, goes north past Ct 15 (Merritt Parkway) and then stops. 

Ct 7 continues north as a surface road until south of I-84, which it multiplexes with.

North of I-84, Ct 7 branches off again until it stops.


Ct 25 is also incomplete. This is the stub where it was supposed to multiplex with I-84.

This is the current northern end of the expressway portion of Ct 25.


Ct 8 actually _is_ more or less complete. Its northern end is a stub that was intended to extend into Massachusetts where it would be their problem.:tongue2:

When Ct 8 was upgraded to freeway, some of the old near freeway- grade sections got turned into stubs, like here in Beacon Falls.


Heading east toward Hartford on I-84, we find a stub that was intended to be a part of the Ct 10 freeway.


Further north is the intended sight of the Ct 10/72 interchange.

Ct 72 itself ends a few miles west, but is being extended as marked.

This stub used to be part of Ct 72. The highway on the right is Ct 9.


Further north/east on I-84 is the stub intended for Ct 4.


Next on I-84 is a rather dashing 4 level interchange that is only half used. It was intended for I-291, the beltway for Hartford, and the southern half is currently used by Ct 9.

Farther south on the I-291 ROW, Ct 9 leaves the ROW. Orange is the I-291 ROW and blue is the ROW for Ct 71.

Here is where the interchange with I-291 and I-91 would have been.

The ROW has become a bit built up so I marked it in red.

The next stub on the map is marked as Ct 501.


Next on I-84 are the northern and southern stubs planned for Ct 189

(Note the ramps that stop mid-air)

The southern ramps are marked on the map as Ct 504.


This loop was supposed to be part of Ct 9 and run into Ct 189.


An isolated rural section of Ct 189 was also completed.


In downtown Hartford, I-484, a (very small) loop was planned and partly built.


North of Hartford, part of the I-291 beltway was completed, with stubs for extension westward and around Hartford to the 4 level stack on I-84.


Further north, here's where Ct 20 would have continued west.


East of Hartford Ct 5 and I-84 are thrown together in a mixmaster style interchange, but an extra set of ramps emerge from the mess. This stub was intended for US 5.

Further north there is another stub for US 5.


Further north a section of Ct 190(east-west) was upgraded to freeway standard around I-91.


Ct 17 has 2 freeway stubs; one off of Ct 2...

and one off of Ct 9.


I-384 was intended to go from Hartford to Providence as I-84, but stops considerably short.

Farther east another section was completed, but doesn't connect to any other highways.



Still farther east, another section was built as stubs from I-395.









Ct 11 was planned to go from Ct 2 to I-95, but stops halfway. This has a decent chance of getting completed because the locals support its completion.

New Haven area stubs will be in my next post.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

*New Haven, CT area stubs*

Many blocks of houses were cleared for Ct 34, but only a short section was completed.


Stub that was intended to be part of a ringroad around New Haven.


Stubs for the East Rock connector.


Ct 80 was supposed to be another part of the ring road.


Ct 40 was intended to connect the planned Ct 10 highway with I-95.


These stubs were planned as part of Ct 42.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Connecticut seems like the capital of freeway stubs. Perhaps due to the Freeway Revolts in the late 60's/70's. Many projects throughout the US were cancelled by then. However, suburbanization didn't stop, so nowadays, more or less whole Connecticut exists out of low-density urbanized area, increasing pressure at the aged and low-level-of-service expressways in the region.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Another short motorway (Tangenziale di Varese): http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=i...95896,8.863735&spn=0.020586,0.038452&t=h&z=15

Uncompleted motorway exit: http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=i...398&spn=0.002564,0.004807&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

There are very short motorways, but also short holes in existing network.

Here an example: between A27 and A28 in northern Italy there is a hole of only 4 km, entirely on flat land, that will be completed in 2010.

http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=i...8895,12.378159&spn=0.082221,0.153809&t=h&z=13


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

*Klagenfurt*

An example of an unfinished, as well as partly demolished (or rather reorganized) motorway, is the former A2 in Klagenfurt (Austria), its local part, between the main part of the A2 by junction Klagenfurt West and the city of Klagenfurt (August Jaksch Straße).










At first it was planned that the main east-west motorway would run almost through the city-center, but as the local population was against it, it was later decided that the motorway would be built north of the city, thus leaving the already constructed motorway in the west of Klagenfurt to serve local traffic. As AADT was only about 10,000 in the last years when the northern bypass was already open, last year they reduced it to only 2 lanes, with the other 2 lanes serving as parking spaces. hno: Too bad; I wouldn't say if the AADT was just 1,000 or so, but 10,000 is enough for motorway IMO, especially when it's already built. Of course no one uses parking spaces several kilometers out of the city, so now they are thinking of another reorganization of the road, but it should stay 2-laned.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's another one - this is 246km outside Durban on the way to Johannesburg. Here, the N3 stops being a dual-carriageway freeway and becomes an undivided road with at-grade intersections.

You can see this from the image - the road going south is the freeway section, which goes to Durban, the road going northwest is the continuation of the N3 (no longer freeway) to Harrismith and onwards to Johannesburg, the road to the southeast is the R103 (the old N3 route before the freeway was built).










There are plans to extend the freeway, and link it up to the start of the single-carriageway highway at Warden - I drew a map in Paint illustrating this:


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

link to text about unbuilt motorways in the UK, with ground photos of many stubs
link to map of GB's unbuilt/unfinished motorways[/url]


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

Abandoned viaducts (since 1970's) at *Rio-Santos Highway*, near São Sebastião, São Paulo, Brazil:

*01.*









*02.*









*03.*









*04.*









*05.*









*06.*









*07.*









*08.*









*09.* 









*10.* 









*11.* 









*Vídeo:*


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=i...017,-45.549113&spn=0.006865,0.009398&t=h&z=17 
is this one ?


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

^^ yes.


----------



## DinoBond007 (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ And why have they stopped building this road???


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

DinoBond007 said:


> ^^ And why have they stopped building this road???


Because the budget is over in the course of 70s Petroleum Crisis. An old and sinuous road was used in this section to finish the Rio-Santos Road.


----------



## Matz32Z (Apr 7, 2006)

Berlinka Poland


pmaciej7 said:


> Wczorajszy przejazd Berlinką. To byłaby naprawdę czadowa autostrada.
> 
> Bartosza proszę o korektę ewentualnych nieścisłości w opisach.
> 
> ...


web http://www.berlinka.pcp.pl/

Opis odcinków trasy
I,II;II;IV,V,VI-click for more photos 

DW 142

















fotos by bartosz berlinka


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

These pics are very intersting! I think that I've seen some of them before :cheers:


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Connecticut seems like the capital of freeway stubs. Perhaps due to the Freeway Revolts in the late 60's/70's. Many projects throughout the US were cancelled by then. However, suburbanization didn't stop, so nowadays, more or less whole Connecticut exists out of low-density urbanized area, increasing pressure at the aged and low-level-of-service expressways in the region.


Connecticut has one of the highest freeway densities in the United States.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's also the 4th most densely populated state in the country. More or less 3/4th of the state is urbanized. Besides that, lane mileage is more interesting. New York has a huge parkway/expressway system, but the lane mileage per capita is probably much lower than say, any Midwestern City.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

old A115 near dreilinden,berlin
Location:http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=l...96868,13.168938&spn=0.00309,0.006866&t=h&z=17

photos:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4982937

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1145511

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4982813

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4983046

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4982747


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Very interesting pictures. I have heard lots of stories of people having to wait for hours to cross into the DDR, but I never hear stories of getting in or out of West-Berlin. How were the waiting times over there?


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

this higway was closed at 1969, because it was to close west berlin


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ankara-Pozantı section of Trans Europe Motorway in Turkey is still unfinished.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.410852,34.880562&spn=0.008045,0.013733&t=h&z=16


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

highway in LA : http://maps.google.it/maps?f=d&sadd....108962,-118.149719&spn=0.263795,0.43396&z=11


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I think those are power lines.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Most likely, yes.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

another unfinished highway in USA, but now in san francisco: http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=l...94,-122.431018&spn=0.007885,0.013561&t=h&z=16


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

somwhere in roterdam : http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=l...49397,4.530444&spn=0.006137,0.013561&t=h&z=16


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

end of A33 in germany : http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=l...078154,8.244874&spn=0.00306,0.006781&t=h&z=17


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ultra laverdi said:


> old A115 near dreilinden,berlin
> Location:http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=l...96868,13.168938&spn=0.00309,0.006866&t=h&z=17
> 
> photos:
> ...


Looks like that section of the A115 was rerouted after The Wall fell (perhaps back onto its original pre-WWII routing), as that abandoned grade hugs the 'free' side of the former Iron Curtain border to the north and northeast. The former border crossing was not far to the south.

Mike


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

mgk920 said:


> Looks like that section of the A115 was rerouted after The Wall fell (perhaps back onto its original pre-WWII routing), as that abandoned grade hugs the 'free' side of the former Iron Curtain border to the north and northeast. The former border crossing was not far to the south.
> 
> Mike


By the way road was closed until 1995, but it was destroyed at 1997


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Viaducts of Torunska Route are not finished in this place... this road was constructed in early 80s, time of economic crisis... so they tried to finish it quickly, actually the main route is missing :nuts: These tow which are main today were mean to be service lanes for local traffic...

Torunska Route is part of future Warsaw Outer Ring


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

one more unfinished highway from greece  : http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=l...8.081085,23.681653&spn=0.007972,0.013733&z=16


----------



## Vashon118 (Feb 25, 2008)

Washington Hwy 7...










Currently ends at E 38th St...










It was supposed to continue south, but I'm not sure how far (I haven't seen a map that shows where it was intended to end).


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

shortest highway in the world  :http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=42.690259,-83.247056&spn=0.014889,0.027466&t=h&z=15


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

in minniapolis : http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=45.128743,-93.390441&spn=0.014291,0.027466&t=h&z=15


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

ultra laverdi said:


> shortest highway in the world  :http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=42.690259,-83.247056&spn=0.014889,0.027466&t=h&z=15


no, it's just a trumpet interchange

THIS i the shortest highway in the world i guess :lol:

http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&hl=i...8415,-118.40867&spn=0.05046,0.077248&t=h&z=14


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ another unfinished highway


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Acceso Sur in Santiago, Chile.

Most of the highway is enabled for transit but some sections are on hold, and they have been abandoned for a long time, as soon as problems with neighbors are solved the construction will resume, although the construction has been on hold for more than 10 years now.

This highway was supposed to be ready in 1993, as of 2008, 45km are already built, but there's still 6km that haven't been constructed because of problems with home owners that live in, or close (few centimeters away ) to the future highway. The partially built sections of the highway have been sitting empty for a looong time now.

map: http://www.plataformaurbana.cl/wp-c...9_autopista_acceso_sur_santiago.thumbnail.jpg

Red path = finished.
Yello path = on hold.










yes, centimeters away from the abandoned construction site!
















credits: thebny through www.adach.cl


----------



## Vashon118 (Feb 25, 2008)

A map of never built freeways in the Seattle area...


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ultra laverdi said:


> in minniapolis : http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=45.128743,-93.390441&spn=0.014291,0.027466&t=h&z=15


MnDOT has active plans to complete MN 610 westward and northwestward to I-94, the hangup is funding.

Mike.


----------



## G5man (Jul 28, 2008)

Vashon118 said:


> A map of never built freeways in the Seattle area...
> 
> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/7886/1968lightrailmaprm5.jpg


Those rail systems would have done us so much good if we had built them then.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

Unused portion of I-189 south of Burlington, VT.

Apparently there are still plans to extend it to downtown Burlington.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

a44 end in germany : http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...97537,6.896453&spn=0.003113,0.006781&t=h&z=17


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

another a44 end : http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...63954,7.279515&spn=0.006203,0.013561&t=h&z=16


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ultra laverdi said:


> a44 end in germany : http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...97537,6.896453&spn=0.003113,0.006781&t=h&z=17


What's the prognosis on filling in those gaps in the A44 in that area?

Also, what's the current story on the A44 between the A46 and the A61 WRT that coal mine?

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The A44 has been demolished so that coal mine can grow even bigger. I believe it's also planned to demolish the A61 and rebuild the A44 to handle the traffic flow. I can hardly believe this stuff is cost-efficient. 

As for the A44 gaps;

The section near Mönchengladbach isn't planned
The section between Ratingen and Velbert is planned, but in early stages I believe
The section between Velbert and Bochum is also planned, and somewhat further in the planning stage
The section in Dortmund is currently build to autobahn, but that's the B1, and not the A44. 
The section between Kassel and Eisenach is progressing extremely slow.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A44 has been demolished so that coal mine can grow even bigger. I believe it's also planned to demolish the A61 and rebuild the A44 to handle the traffic flow. I can hardly believe this stuff is cost-efficient.
> 
> As for the A44 gaps;
> 
> ...


ISTR that the section in Dortmund is/was to follow a routing a bit south of the B1, perhaps around the south of Hombruch and close to that industrial area in the southern part of Dortmund.

I am kind of surprised that there are no current plans for the A44 around Mönchengladbach, it looks almost like a 'natural' connection - assuming that the part by the coal mine is restored once the mining is complete.

Poking around a bit further, there is a VERY high-powered 'ghost' interchange, now used only as a local access, on the A44 just west of Jülich. What was that planned to be?

Also, what, if any, are the plans for extending the A46 westward from its current end at the B221 just north of Geilenkirchen?

Mike


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

mgk920 said:


> Poking around a bit further, there is a VERY high-powered 'ghost' interchange, now used only as a local access, on the A44 just west of Jülich. What was that planned to be?


This one? I can only speculate about the possibility the projected road was never realised because of the proximity of the opencastmine Inden.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^:lol: half a cloverleaf without a connecting highway. Strange! I read about the A44 and the A61. A few months ago I read that they were going to rebuild the A44 and demolish the A61 in 2017. That is still quite far away.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I believe there was a motorway planned there in the A5x range. (A56?)


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

Exactly, the junction shown is "Jülich-West" and was originally meant to be the A 44 / A 56 crossing. The A 56 was never built and probably will never be realiszed. The A 56 should have started in the Heinsberg area near the Dutch border and run in a south-eastern direction towards Euskirchen, crossing the A 44 on its way near Jülich and the A 1 near Euskirchen -- also there, a cloverleaf already was realized. Then turning eastward, the A 56 should have crossed the A 61 near Swisttal and then going towards Bonn, connecting to the existing A 562, which is actaully a small part of the A 56 crossing river Rhine and ending at the A 59/B 42 on the eastern bank. From there, the A 56 should have been continuing to the A 3 Cologne-Frankfurt.

So beside the existing A 562, the Jülich and Euskirchen junctions on the A 44 resp. A 1 are actually remaining parts oft the never-built A 56.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Alqaszar said:


> Exactly, the junction shown is "Jülich-West" and was originally meant to be the A 44 / A 56 crossing. The A 56 was never built and probably will never be realiszed. The A 56 should have started in the Heinsberg area near the Dutch border and run in a south-eastern direction towards Euskirchen, crossing the A 44 on its way near Jülich and the A 1 near Euskirchen -- also there, a cloverleaf already was realized. Then turning eastward, the A 56 should have crossed the A 61 near Swisttal and then going towards Bonn, connecting to the existing A 562, which is actaully a small part of the A 56 crossing river Rhine and ending at the A 59/B 42 on the eastern bank. From there, the A 56 should have been continuing to the A 3 Cologne-Frankfurt.
> 
> So beside the existing A 562, the Jülich and Euskirchen junctions on the A 44 resp. A 1 are actually remaining parts oft the never-built A 56.


Looking at the Google Earth aerial images, I can see a preserved ROW and an unused bridge structure extending eastward from the A1/B56 interchange at Euskirchen, traceable as far as Dom-Esch, as well as a visible preserved ROW extending northwestward as far as Kelz, including a 'bridge over nothing' on a local road ('L33') immediately east of Vettweiß, off of the other end of the two lanes on four lanes ROW B56 gelbe-autobahn that extends a short distance northwestward from the A1 to the B265. There is also a 'ghost' ROW for an interchange on the A565 at Ückesdorf.

Was the B56 around Geilenkirchen planned to be a part of that autobahn?

(Man, tracing these never-builts is FUN!)

Mike


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

No.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

why this theme is dead :goodnight


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

^^all highways are finished


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

And nothing is demolished :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Connecticut seems like the capital of freeway stubs. Perhaps due to the Freeway Revolts in the late 60's/70's. Many projects throughout the US were cancelled by then. However, suburbanization didn't stop, so nowadays, more or less whole Connecticut exists out of low-density urbanized area, increasing pressure at the aged and low-level-of-service expressways in the region.


Ouch Chris that hurt ! unfortunately its all too true. I live northwest of Hartford and life would be a lot simpler in my area if the Route 10 expressway had been built.
Traffic at rush hours here is horrendous with far too many vehicles using a totally antiquated and inadequate road system.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch Chris that hurt ! unfortunately its all too true. I live northwest of Hartford and life would be a lot simpler in my area if the Route 10 expressway had been built.
> Traffic at rush hours here is horrendous with far too many vehicles using a totally antiquated and inadequate road system.


Sounds like you also could have used the the 4, 189, or the beltway.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

dallas : http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=32.948254,-96.611495&spn=0.015738,0.027122&t=h&z=15


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I believe they want to extend the George Bush Turnpike across that lake to I-30 or even US 80 or I-20.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Is there a George Bush Turnpike????? Horrible! Must look like this:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Two Bush'es where/are president of the Estados Unidos, Timon


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I know, but is it necessary to call a turnpike after them? We don't have a Wim Kok motorway, or a JP Balkenende road, right? Maybe there are, but that are only small roads, not motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's more usual in Texas I guess. There's also a George Bush Intercontinental Airport in Houston. But we do have some named after royalties; Prins Clausplein, Julianaplein, Prins Alexander etc.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

That's right, but these are people we don't need to be ashamed of. By the way, in the US there are more airports named after presidents: JFK and Reagan International, for example.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Two Bush'es where/are president of the Estados Unidos


Mexicanos?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes, from Tejas


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Weirdos Bushiones


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

The first Dallas beltway, I-635, is called the LBJ Freeway, after President Lyndon Baines Johnson.


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

san francisco : http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.016891,-122.272897&spn=0.007523,0.013733&t=h&z=16


----------



## ultra laverdi (Sep 27, 2008)

This theme dead again :bash:  :mad2: :deadthrea :gaah:


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

ultra laverdi said:


> san francisco : http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.016891,-122.272897&spn=0.007523,0.013733&t=h&z=16


it's not unfinished, it just stops.


----------



## squirrel_ri (Jul 12, 2006)

*Unfinished and abbandoned section of the Zagreb-Split motorway*

Hi everyone!
Maybe somebody posted it before....
Croatia also has it's unfinished motorway section. It is situated north of Knin in the Dalmatian hinterland. 
Projects in the 70's envisaged the Zagreb-Split motorway passing through Bihac and Knin (yellow line). 
Construction started somewhere at the end of the 70's on a 9 km section marked with the red line. The whole project was soon aborted , never to be restarted again.








The motorway Zagreb-Split (A1, E65) was eventually completed in 2005 passing through a different area.
Those pics were taken from a motorcycle fan forum 

http://www.motori.hr/forum/index.php/topic,37788.msg726751.html#msg726751


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ What exactly can we see on these two pics, what exactly was done?


----------



## squirrel_ri (Jul 12, 2006)

Verso said:


> ^^ What exactly can we see on these two pics, what exactly was done?


I haven't taken the pics so I can't answer you. In the media they mentioned that construction had begun. I assume only rough earth removing works. 
I'll try to find more info in old newspapers, one day. and hopefully get to that Licka kaldrma


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

The grade is visible in high-resolution on Google Earth. It looks like the route was partially graded, some bridge structures were begun (one looked like it was near completion) and a couple of tunnels were started (some of the portal structures are visible).

It is very interesting indeed to trace and how it and the Croatia/Bosnia and Herzegovina border intermingle.

Mike


----------



## squirrel_ri (Jul 12, 2006)

mgk920 said:


> The grade is visible in high-resolution on Google Earth. It looks like the route was partially graded, some bridge structures were begun (one looked like it was near completion) and a couple of tunnels were started (some of the portal structures are visible).
> 
> It is very interesting indeed to trace and how it and the Croatia/Bosnia and Herzegovina border intermingle.
> 
> Mike


thank you. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.262343,16.196594&spn=0.00733,0.016522&t=h&z=17


----------



## Dino S (Sep 5, 2008)

Maribor, SLO

http://www.geopedia.si/#T105_b2_x552591.16_y153078.24_s17

Missing section is already u/c.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

In my town, Jelenia Góra, there is unfinished interchange near the end of bypass, however it will finished in some years when new southern bypass will be costructed


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Dino S said:


> Maribor, SLO
> 
> http://www.geopedia.si/#T105_b2_x552591.16_y153078.24_s17
> 
> Missing section is already u/c.


This was always planned to continue with construction, so it doesn't fit in this thread, otherwise we'd have thousands of such cases here.

About that Croatian-Bosnian motorway: why did works start there? It looks like an odd location to start building the motorway IMO.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

A product of unrealistic planning of communists ?


----------



## squirrel_ri (Jul 12, 2006)

Verso said:


> This was always planned to continue with construction, so it doesn't fit in this thread, otherwise we'd have thousands of such cases here.
> 
> About that Croatian-Bosnian motorway: why did works start there? It looks like an odd location to start building the motorway IMO.


It is explained in the Croatian thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29020452&postcount=3760

It was the most critical section between Zagreb Bihac and Split. IJudging form the landscape also the toughest as it follows the Una valley, parallel to the "Una railway". Take a look at the railway threads, beautiful pics
http://www.railfaneurope.net/ric/hr_pic_una.htm
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?start=45&t=1642


Had it been completed, pressure would have mounted to complete the remaining sections. You can easily reach Knin and Strmica from Split and on the other side from Licka Kaldrma relatively good roads lead towards other parts of Lika area , Bihac and Karlovac.
How strange is to see this isolated area.
Had the circumstances been different it would have been the main link...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Thanks, I get it now, and beautiful pics, waiting for some better times though.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

There are at least two short sections of road in Sydney which are built to freeway standard but not official freeways, because they were sections of proposed freeways that were built early on before the decision was made not to finish building them. One is a 2x2 freeway with - I think - a speed limit of 70 km/h (though it becomes 4+3 after merging with Victoria Road), and the other is a 2x3 bridge connecting two secondary roads; I don't know what the speed limit is. Neither carries a volume of traffic suitable for the standard to which they were built. Here are a couple of images (not my pictures; I wish I could take some but I don't have a car since I was in an accident a couple of months ago):

Gladesville Bridge (4+3) - originally to be part of the North Western Freeway (F3):










Captain Cook Bridge (2x3) - originally to be part of the Southern Freeway (F6):


----------



## Nick_A34 (Dec 4, 2008)

A few from England...

This is Switch Island to the north east of Liverpool. 









Both the M58 & M57 have temporary finishes here and neither of them have any chance of being completed - Google Maps Link. For more information see here and here.

Down into London you find this short section of the never to be completed M41.










Google Maps Link and more information here.

Moving across to East London you'll find this barely completed junction complex at Hackney Wick.











Google Maps Link & more information.

Moving up to the North Circular in the North East of the capital you will find this huge semi finished junction. 









Originally it was supposed to be the junction between 3 motorways. In the end the M12 was never built and the A406 was not classified as a motorway. The large gaps and bridges were designed to allow the M11 to continue south towards central London. See here and the Google Maps link.


The three in London are connected with the former London Ringways plans. There are a few more bits of infrastructure on the ground for these that I will dig out and post. For a comprehensive background to all of this, see CBRD.


----------



## setiajie (Sep 30, 2009)

*Delayed toll road in Indonesia ...*

Delayed toll road in Indonesia ...

Location : Jakarta and Bekasi, West Java - Indonesia
Rute : Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (BECAKAYU).
Operator : PT. Kresna Kusuma Dyandra Marga
Year : delayed at 1997 until now


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for thread, I like abandoned stuff.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Spanish A-22 will remain unfinished from next year to at least 2015. The motorway will end abruptly after 94 km and the final 11 kilometers to A-23 are very unlikely to start construction next year, so traffic will have to use N-240, so traffic jams are guaranteed. And it's a black spot!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Is that because of budget cuts or just planning problems?


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have one from here in the Appleton, WI area - in Kaukauna, WI, just east of Appleton, the 1960 (or thereabout) Fox Cities metro freeway plan included a north-south WI 55 bypass freeway on Kaukauna's southwest side. Continuing northward, it would have then crossed the Fox River, continued roughly along where the Kaukauna-Little Chute border is now and reconnected with WI 55.

In the image:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=44.260661,-88.285961&spn=0.015828,0.027595&t=h&z=15
Fieldcrest Dr in Kaukauna was built on the ROW of the proposed but never built WI 55 freeway. The neighborhood immediately to the east was platted and built while that was still an active plan. Zoom out and pan the image to get an idea of how it would have connected to existing WI 55 at either end of the metro area.

BTW, the current WI 55 surface street through most of Kaukauna (the Lawe St part of it north of the river and Crooks Ave south of it) was rebuilt and upgraded to four clear through lanes about 3-4 years ago.

Mike


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Is that because of budget cuts or just planning problems?


No, it has a really heavy delay. It waited the environmental decission for many years and now with the budget cuts...


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Though most of them have probably already been mentioned in this thread, I've got a Flickr set of map scans showing a variety of different UK and NI motorway schemes that went unbuilt or unfinished, some with multiple examples such as the M23, and either end of the M42 (Lydiate Ash and the extension to Nottingham)

Britain's Lost Motorway Network

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

A section of BC Hwy 97C that was to pass to the south of the City of Merritt was put to rest permanently thanks to much bawwwwwing from residents who said people would simply bypass (and rightfully so, miserable hole that it is) them and drive straight to/from Kelowna from the Vancouver, BC area. The section was never constructed. :bash:

There were also plans in the late 60s and early 70s to build an urban freeway system in downtown Vancouver, BC. Again it was never constructed, except for the Georgia and Grandview Viaducts, despite the fact it would have been all in tunnels, Like one of Montreal, QC under downtown is. Also planned, was a third crossing of Burrard Inlet, either by cable stayed bridge, or by a tunnel.

Near where I live, there are several sections of abandoned Trans Canada Hwy when it was realigned. Many sections are still driveable/walkable.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

what about this thing in NY, is this also some kind of unfinished motorway?

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.756149,-73.997254&spn=0.007477,0.02105&z=16


----------



## noah_pl (Nov 16, 2009)

*"Olimpijka" in Poland.*

-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olimpijka

700 metres of asphalt road to nowhere in Bolimów Forest. A part of highway pl:Olimpijka, that was never finished.









Ghost bridge near Wiskitki. Bridge of highway pl:Olimpijka, that was never ended, over river Pisia.









Unfinished bridge near Baranów in the middle of nowhere. It should have been a part of a planned Olympic Motorway (Olimpijka) but it has never completed. Moreover that should have been built over the northern part of the Central Mainline (pl:CMK) which also has never been built.









Two ways of forest road in Bolimów Forest. The part of highway pl:Olimpijka, that was never finished.























































And now:




























-> video: http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/10,88291,8053352,Gierkowski_wiadukt_wylecial_w_powietrze.html

:cheers:


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

hofburg said:


> what about this thing in NY, is this also some kind of unfinished motorway?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.756149,-73.997254&spn=0.007477,0.02105&z=16


Those are the NYC access roadways for the Lincoln Tunnel. They are 'incomplete' in the sense that the never-built Mid-Manhattan Expressway was to connect to them, but a few blocks to the south of that image. The building that those other ramps disappear into is the Port Authority's bus terminal.

Mike


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

I am LOVING this thread. I love abandoned roads and rail lines. I grew up right next to an abandoned rail line in Eastern Kentucky. Once the trains stopped, the locals including myself used it to walk to other neighborhoods as I grew up in a rural mountainous area with no sidewalks. The rail line was also used by atv's to get from area to area without taking the main road. Unfortunately in recent years the owner of the ROW CSX I believe took up the rails to recycle which is good, but they also demolished all the bridges thus leaving parts of it unaccessable. 

Interstate 180 in north central Illinois. From what I've read it was built to allow access to Hennepin, IL for a steel mill was located there. Also there is an interchange with Illinois 29 and I-180 that narrows to two lanes southbound. Coordinates on Google earth: lat 41.265885 lon -89.396837 This was designed to connect with ghost stubs (North of Peoria, IL). 
The ghost stubs are at the end of Illinois 6 at these Google earth coordinates: 
lat 40.826972 lon -89.573029. 
Sorry I have no clue how to post the google maps link in here. Well I should say when I try to copy the link of the location it doesn't work properly after I paste it. Any advice would be appreciated so I can share more abandoned sites. 

Indianapolis has ghost stubs at the I-65 I-70 interchange where I-69 was supposed to connect. I-69 stops North of the city at I-465. GE coordinates: lat 39.783500 lon -86.141974

Louisville, Ky I-265 never built east end bridge. Who knows when or if this will ever get built. It doesn't connect with I-265 on the Indiana side but both ends connect to local roads. I-265 is signed as Kentucky 841 west of I-71. GE coordinates for the Ky side lat 38.323307 lat -85.621651

Cleveland, OH I-490 stubs at lat 41.484489 lon -81.653082 Freeway construction is forever halted. NEVER will be built any further east due to neighborhood opposition. The residents had a some of the land dubbed as wildlife preserve to help halt the freeway long ago. It was to connect to I-271 in the eastern suburbs.

Omaha, NE I-480 and US 75 interchange. Ghost ramps and bridges for a west bound freeway that was never built. lat 41.262243 lon -95.953446

Tulsa, OK abandoned US 66 bridge downtown. It was fenced off for years and years. Recently has been opened up for pedestrians. lat 63.141344 lon -96.006268

I have more to list but it's bedtime for an early am flight.


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Another heads up to more updates on my Flickr set, the Bilston Link and Furness Link, as well as more projected Ringways routes.

Check it out!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

There are some sections of A-7 on the Spanish south coast that will remain unfinished for long years because of budget cuts...


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's a section of abandoned highway over the Savona/Six Mile hill. Still kinda sorta in use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoGpZGyz8LY


----------



## AwesomeDude123 (Jul 29, 2011)

I know 2 unfinished roads, Interstate 526, and SC 30
Interstate 526








SC 30


----------



## Daviedoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Aha very interesting thread! 
We have a lot of such things in Belgium, better kwown as "GTI" (Grand Travaux Inutiles)

A few examples:
Varsenare, nearby Bruges. 2 bridges of a never completed highway.
Sattelite view 2 bridges




































Strépy-Bracquegnies, ship-elevator and a unused bridge.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

kulani said:


> here is one in Cape Town, South Africa. There is so many stories and urban legends around why this was never finished, so its difficult to tell why. However, it looks like the City of Cape Town is divided over whether to dismantle these highways which actually obscure a beautiful view of the sea from the foreshore or to finish them off. Others want the city to put these highways underground.


I don't think there's any mystery about why this scheme was never finished. It was an excellent engineering design which would have minimised weaving but extravagant one for its function.

It was cancelled in the mid-1970s because of lack of money during the world economic crisis following the oil shock. Infrastructure in South Africa was particularly badly affected because the economic boom of the 1950s-60s was especially strong and then the downturn of the 1970s was particularly bad as the world financial crisis combined with political problems to do with mounting opposition to apartheid and Eastern Block intervention in Angola.


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

Were there any plans to connect A86 motorway with A10 motorway (IDF) ? On the A10/A126 junction, there is free space for new roads.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://maps.google.com/


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no plan for this connection.

The first plan called for the A10 motorway to go straight to Paris Montparnasse using the right of way of a former railway line. If you look on google map, you can see a park alongside the track between porte de Vanves and Montparnasse station. The buildings there was destroyed to make place for the road.
Due to a lot of complains about this expressway (it was planed to be on a viaduct), the plan was canceled. The A10 was connected to A6 and thus no longer arrive at porte de Vanves in Paris. This leads to the cancelation of the plan for the expressway between porte de Vanves and Montparnasse station. 
Later, the right of way between Palaiseau and Paris was used by the hsr and they built a park above/around the track (otherwise, there would have been too much opposition).

The Jct at Palaiseau was a planed 4 stacks. There would have been another 4 stacks between the A10 and the A86.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Indonesia*

The first one is the Jakarta - Serpong - Balaraja Toll Road, only a 12km section was completed in between 1999-2005 to Serpong. The continuation to Balaraja as you can see is blocked by those developers who had already built landed houses therehno:

Unfinished by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Second one, the N section of Jakarta Outer Ring Road, this section was blocked by the main Plumpang oil depot. So the government built a detour route through the Tanjung Priok port area to connect the JORR section E3 who had already finished in 2007 

Unfinished by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

PovilD said:


> Gravel road with a motorway sign? :uh: Always thinked about it  A motorway that has no pavement
> 
> Is there any other examples in Europe (or somewhere else) that existed in the past?


In Poland, you had till very recently some DW (voivodian or regional main roads) that were still unpaved (and some may still be); many more have very bad cobblestone/roadway/very old surfacing that are not used anymore since a while in road building. Though, lots of local roads connecting entire villages are still very bad and unpaved :bash:.

Here were recent examples of unpaved DW roads:
https://www.google.com/maps/@52.636...203&h=100&yaw=281.4921&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656










Much more common, DW roads with very bad "paved" surface:









As for motorways, you may know that Poland inherited German territories after WWII, where many Reichsautobahns were under construction. My guess is that many of them were used, but didn't had a paved surface for decades:dunno:.


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

http://tile3.kartat.kapsi.fi/demo/mapbox/smith-polvinen/

The AWESOME freeway network planned by the Finnish-American consulting company Smith-Polvinen. As you can see on the sixties satellite view, Ruoholahti and Sörnäinen for example were just wastelands back then and until the 90's, so there had been plenty of space for the gorgeus interchanges. If the central routes (M1 and E1) were moved a bit to the coast in the South and to the border of the Töölö bay and Kaisaniemi park, nearly nothing would had been demolished. Just when Finland finally had money to built anything, the Green-Communist movement began.... Smith-Polvinen-plan included also a large metro network. Now we neither have motorways with enough capacity or a normal subway network like in any European city of this size..

Surprisingly many of this routes were actually built, with slightly different alignments though, and many are planned, though "lighter" with tunnels less massive structures. Northern Helsinki though is a complete mess, because the route to the northern suburbs was never built and you can cruise on a distance of 5 Km's like 40 min in rush hours turning constantly to another heavily trafficked 1+1-street built in the 40's...

Big credits to *Clepe* !!


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

John Maynard said:


> As for motorways, you may know that Poland inherited German territories after WWII, where many Reichsautobahns were under construction. My guess is that many of them were used, but didn't had a paved surface for decades:dunno:.


Speaking of unfinished Reichsautobahns, here are two most notable examples. They probably have been posted in this thread, but I'm too lazy to check. Very well visible on satellite images even after 80 years.

Route Berlin - Konigsberg
https://www.google.pl/maps/@53.4346286,15.290906,3360m/data=!3m1!1e3
(Scroll to the east and follow the trail)

Route Breslau - WIen
https://www.google.pl/maps/@49.6802716,16.7212985,1825m/data=!3m1!1e3
(Scroll to the south and follow the trail. Also there are many unused viaducts, some of them visible on Streetview)

PS


> Much more common, DW roads with very bad "paved" surface:


These are not that common. Actually, DW roads with such bad pavement are very rare now.


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

Kemo said:


> Route Breslau - WIen
> https://www.google.pl/maps/@49.68027.../data=!3m1!1e3
> (Scroll to the south and follow the trail. Also there are many unused viaducts, some of them visible on Streetview)


^^ That's really pitty that even after 80 years this motorway doesn't exists, at least between Brno and Wien > you have to drive on very narrow and 90°/180° curvy 30km/h roads inside villages :nuts: :bash:.



Kemo said:


> These are not that common. Actually, DW roads with such bad pavement are very rare now.


I was saying that it's far more common in Poland to see bad pavement for DK/DW roads than unpaved - but not local roads. Anyway, bad DK/DW roads are "still" not that rare, even near/in Warsaw: some of them are really horrible, not to say that even in the Capital City you have entire neighborhoods connected with dirt roads (and no canalizations btw. :lol hno:. But, it's true that we see less roads like the one I posted, year by year, since let say 2010 :cheers:.


----------



## stryt (Mar 29, 2020)

*ABANDONED TOLL ROAD
- BECAKAYU ROAD PROJECT SINCE 1996 -*
(Bekasi, West Java, Indonesia) 🇮🇩




























*In 2019, this toll road is finished.*

*














*


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> I said this back in 2010. We are in 2015 and well, it will not be completed before 2020 now. That section has yet to start construction, meanwhile the rest of A-22 has been completed for some years now.


Fast forward another 5 years, to the end of 2020 and... the section is now under construction and expected to open in 2022, thus putting an end to a long story.


----------



## stryt (Mar 29, 2020)

*ABANDONED ROADWAY
- UNKNOWN PROJECT -*
(KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA 🇲🇾 )


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

John Maynard said:


> In Poland, you had till very recently some DW (voivodian or regional main roads) that were still unpaved (and some may still be)


There are just several such sections. They often aren't even indicated on signposts but they have this regional road status (and, therefore, assigned regional road numbers) for some weird strategic military reasons.

This one is interesting: Google Maps

And this is one of the most interesting: Google Maps










"Attention – dirt road" – because one is not likely to expect that a road with a regional road status may be a dirt road 

Check the map: http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/mapa-nawierzchni/mapa-nawierzchnia.png and look for brown-and-gray sections.

There is one well-known DW section, which is cobblestone – at the Baltic seaside, near Jastrzębia Góra: Google Maps

I guess it will stay so for historic reasons. Anyway, this road mainly carries touristic traffic.

A known cobblestone section of a national road was DK22 between Tczew and bridge over Vistula – but if I am not mistaken, it isn't any more (there is no StreetView to check): Google Maps


----------



## javasluk (May 16, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ Što točno možemo vidjeti na ove dvije slike, što je točno napravljeno?
> [/CITAT]
> 
> Dionica Strmica - Lička Kaldrma izgrađena je u dužini od 9,0 km do razine kompletnog donjeg stroja.
> ...


----------



## Killerjas1 (Sep 28, 2009)

juanico said:


> *Paris
> 
> A15* ends here then become a boulevard... the 3,6 kms missing to reach Paris' ring road "Périphérique" have never been built.


Can you reshare this? Would love to add this to my Google Maps project where I map all the plans from Europe which visible evidence, such as the reservation in land which was made.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Cape Town 035 by Dani Palacios, en Flickr


----------

